# Kayak recommendations



## Gumball01 (Sep 1, 2013)

I think I'm ready to get myself a kayak. I don't have the room for any kind of boat right now but a kayak I can throw on the rack on top of my car and handle myself would be perfect for the rivers close by I do most of my hunting. Presently, I have to do all walk out spots which really limits my options and is honestly just a pain. A kayak would give me way more options in terms of spots.

That said--I've never owned one myself and would love some recommendations from folks out there more familiar with hunting from a kayak than me. Model recommendations? Things to consider?

I don't need a new one either...maybe after the season if someone has one they're unloading, I could get that but, with the holidays, I can keep an eye on some prices of new as well.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I love my old town vapor angler. Works good for both fishing and I use it for ducks to sneak into smaller bodies of water. I have shot ducks from it but prefer to use it to get from point a to point b. Very stable and well built.


----------



## Gumball01 (Sep 1, 2013)

So you like it but it's better as transport to a spot you may camp out at--correct? This one was on my list so this good feedback. How much gear can you really move with it? Looks like maybe--15 decoys?


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

I have an Emotion Stealth Angler 11. It's a sit on top, which makes it easy to climb in/out of. Carries lots of gear too, and I sometimes haul a jet sled behind it to pack more. Very stable for shooting, though for me too, it's mainly a vehicle for getting around. No speed machine, but it's worked well for me on rivers, marshes, small lakes, the Great Lakes.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Sit on top really open up options over a sit in, as far as gear transport and such. Says the guy with a 10' sit in version.


----------



## duckboy123 (Jul 3, 2005)

Old town Vapor is pretty good, very stable.


----------



## T-Berd (Oct 29, 2015)

Nucanoe frontier 10 ft. Probably the most stable kayak out there. Nice and wide, and the 10 ft is light enough that you can handle it by yourself.


----------



## birdistheword (Dec 3, 2016)

ascend 12T from bass pro.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Gumball01 said:


> So you like it but it's better as transport to a spot you may camp out at--correct? This one was on my list so this good feedback. How much gear can you really move with it? Looks like maybe--15 decoys?


You could hunt out of it for sure. But you’d need to be careful when shooting or rough conditions. That pic there I believe I had about 18-20 dekes plus a mojo. Some were on long lines which helps with weight. I wouldn’t want to go much more then that as it gets a little tippy due to the change in center of gravity.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I will say my brother has the same kayak and towed Dekes in his jet sled and kept right up with me.


----------



## Kilt Guy (Nov 5, 2017)

Saw a 10' sit on at Tractor Supply today for $199.00

What do you guys wear when kayaking? Waders would fill up if you tip over.


----------



## cfflybox (Feb 12, 2012)

Gumball01 said:


> I think I'm ready to get myself a kayak. I don't have the room for any kind of boat right now but a kayak I can throw on the rack on top of my car and handle myself would be perfect for the rivers close by I do most of my hunting. Presently, I have to do all walk out spots which really limits my options and is honestly just a pain. A kayak would give me way more options in terms of spots.
> 
> That said--I've never owned one myself and would love some recommendations from folks out there more familiar with hunting from a kayak than me. Model recommendations? Things to consider?
> 
> ...


I used to hunt from an old town discovery 119 solo canoe. Was small and manageable, but held 2 doz dekes, gun, shells safely and securely.


----------



## Jeffish74 (Sep 24, 2017)

I have 4 kayaks 2 hull styles. One has a round bottom and can turn quick but is easier to tip over as compared to one with a recessed hull bottom. Ever try to pull a glass out of water? This has a bottom design to really hold on to the water like the glass.
I copied this from Dicks Sporting and bought both of mine from there. They show $399 but I waited for a sale and saved $100


Perfect for the avid angler, the Future Beach® Trophy Deluxe Kayak delivers a smooth, stable ride. From the roto-molded dihedral hull to the adjustable, cushioned seat back, this boat optimizes your open water experience. The Deluxe offers coaming pads for extended padding and comfort while reeling in your next big catch. With two flush mount rod holders and a built-in tackle box, the Trophy DLX delivers on all levels!








I do not use this for fishing the rod holder's are too far behind you to reach or see but I am very confident you can put 18 average size deks in the cockpit and storage compartment. Bungee cords on it hold gun and dry bag then holds camo when hunting. 
I do not put my legs in the cockpit just sit in it & I wear waders my feet rest on the sides but not in the water.








I don't hunt from it. I deploy deks then hide it in weeds. Then it can be used to retrieve birds if water is deep.

Paint also. You can't go wrong with this one!


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Kilt Guy said:


> Saw a 10' sit on at Tractor Supply today for $199.00
> 
> What do you guys wear when kayaking? Waders would fill up if you tip over.


I saw that while I was there Wednesday. I was really wishing I could justify the purchase. We have two Louisiana style pirouges that are awesome, but now with a dog I'd like something more stable.

We wear our waders while paddling the pirouges but always wear a pfd as well. I usually wear a wader belt too. 

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffish74 (Sep 24, 2017)

Kilt Guy said:


> Saw a 10' sit on at Tractor Supply today for $199.00
> 
> What do you guys wear when kayaking? Waders would fill up if you tip over.


I have a belt on to help slow or stop the fill up. Also getting in and out is when you have the most likelihood of flipping. The in/out is typically in shallow water. Once in it and paddling not much of a chance.


----------



## 55ducker (Oct 29, 2014)

Here is my Ascend H12 with the Redhead Blind. It has worked out well for me as a layout. The H12 is a hybrid kayak that's got lots of room up front and behind the seat. The whole package is about $800.


----------



## Wolverine423 (Dec 3, 2013)

I now hunt with a Jackson big rig, you sit on top not inside. I've hunted with both styles in many different situations. At the end of day I definitely with out a doubt prefer a sit on top kayak in whatever brand name you can find a deal on.


----------



## T-Berd (Oct 29, 2015)

Sit on tops are definitely the way to go if for no other reason than the safety factor. If you take take a spill, they are much easier to get back into quickly especially in deeper water if you can’t touch bottom. They also don’t fill up with water.


----------



## Gumball01 (Sep 1, 2013)

55ducker said:


> Here is my Ascend H12 with the Redhead Blind. It has worked out well for me as a layout. The H12 is a hybrid kayak that's got lots of room up front and behind the seat. The whole package is about $800.


So you feel this is stable enough to shoot out of then? The water I'm on wouldn't be very deep but it would be pretty convenient if I could just drop a blind on it and hunt from there.


----------



## RightHand (Jan 3, 2014)

Gumball01 said:


> So you feel this is stable enough to shoot out of then? The water I'm on wouldn't be very deep but it would be pretty convenient if I could just drop a blind on it and hunt from there.


I have this same setup and it is very stable shooting out of. I can stand up, paddle around standing, climb in and out of no problem. IMO this is one of the best kayaks for hunting on the market. With stability, storage space, options of the layout blind. Sure it doesn't have self draining scupper holes so you get some water in it from climbing in and out, but that doesn't make me want to trade it for one with them.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Neoprene waders are amazingly buoyant if you go swimming with them. That whole bit about waders drowning you is crap told by people who have never swam in waders. You have to have a pfd along to be legal, so there's no reason not to wear it.

Paddle and gun leashes are a good idea.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

That hunt was a bit of a wet ride.


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

I have the Future Beach and love it. Not tippy and glides up river.


----------



## 55ducker (Oct 29, 2014)

Yes very stable. Getting in and out with the blind is a little tricky. To shoot you just set up like you were in a layout boat. That seat is from Three Rivers but the blind does come with a layout seat.


----------



## RiverLarry2 (Nov 1, 2012)

I have both a Wilderness Systems Tarpon 100 kayak (sit on top) and an Old Town 119 canoe. While both are great boats I think the Old Town 119 has a more flexible usage. There is a reason it has a cult like following among small stream fishermen and hunters.

The 119 is lighter than most kayaks and one thing that many guys don't think of, a canoe is easier to flip on top of a car or truck than a kayak. Most sit on tops are hard to grab. You can carry much more gear in a canoe than a kayak. I took out the seat that comes in the 119 and the weight comes down to about 42 pounds.


----------



## birdistheword (Dec 3, 2016)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Neoprene waders are amazingly buoyant if you go swimming with them. That whole bit about waders drowning you is crap told by people who have never swam in waders. You have to have a pfd along to be legal, so there's no reason not to wear it.
> 
> Paddle and gun leashes are a good idea.
> 
> View attachment 282619


Very true. I have done this.
Here’s my simple setup. It works but it sucks. The kayak tracks poorly towing a sled. My short short yak takes to much effort to paddle in waves and wind. The ascend model the other guy posted will be my next rig. Add waders, gun, ammo and whatever else you take and it makes even more uncomfortable hunt. But when you shoot ducks it makes it all worth it. You can also put your sled upside down in the cattails and sit in it.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I like my old town predator


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

https://www.lifetime.com/lifetime-9...n-top-angler-kayak-olive-with-paddle-backrest 

got this one recently and love it. Very stabile, and practical. I got it at walmart for 217 bucks.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

A wide, sit on top kayak, finished in a color that is drab and earthy. Don't assume painting a kayak will be easy. It's doable, but requires more than just rattle canning the surface. Most are made of that RAM material and finished such that spray paint will just scratch off unless you first treat it with something like xylene, rub the surface down with a pad and then paint it. Better to just start off with a color that works IMO.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

RiverLarry2 said:


> one thing that many guys don't think of, a canoe is easier to flip on top of a car or truck than a kayak. Most sit on tops are hard to grab.


True, though with a slide on or roll on kayak rack, getting a sit-on-top on the car roof is a snap. I'm sure I would have dropped mine numerous times by now if I tried to hoist it directly from the ground to the roof.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> That hunt was a bit of a wet ride.[


I'll bet.

If you're shooting "layout" from the kayak, how do you anchor it? Do you place one on both ends, or only on the rear and let the boat swing?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

That was a scull hunt. But when I layout hunt, I anchor upwind and put a float on the rope with a snap so I can reach back and disconnect without having to pull the anchor. The reaching back is a bit of a trick though.

Usually use the canoe for layout, as it's more stable and way more comfy. I even have seagull decoys to attach to it, nothing to see here ducks, nothing to see here.


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

X 2 What Shupac said about the Emotion


----------



## T-Berd (Oct 29, 2015)

You should really give the Nucanoes a look. Incredibly stable. The deck is wide open and flat, with no rod storage hatches, battery boxes, anything like that that gets in your way more than anything. They are a little pricey, but on par with Jacksons or Wilderness systems. I found a demo for a good price, and my brother found a good deal on a used one.
https://www.nucanoe.com/


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

ajkulish said:


> https://www.lifetime.com/lifetime-9...n-top-angler-kayak-olive-with-paddle-backrest
> 
> got this one recently and love it. Very stabile, and practical. I got it at walmart for 217 bucks.


My wife and I just bought a pair. We are fairly new to kayak fishing and wanted something affordable.
I had found a lot of reviews on line and also many videos/ reviews on utube.
Overall all pretty positive feedback.
For someone who just wants to get out and do some fishing without a big investment, this seems to be a good choice.
It was often stated to be both stable and tracks well for a lower priced fishing kayak.
The other comment that was repeated was that the backrest was comfortable but the seat gave you a butt ache.
Was recommended to upgrade seat.
Tons of DIY modifications for kayak on utube, some really good ideas.
I found a great stadium seat at Walmart that fits good.
Here’s the one I found.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/RIO-Gear-Bleacher-Boss-Compact-Stadium-Seat/124675501.
How have you liked yours so far?


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

zzcop302 said:


> My wife and I just bought a pair. We are fairly new to kayak fishing and wanted something affordable.
> I had found a lot of reviews on line and also many videos/ reviews on utube.
> Overall all pretty positive feedback.
> For someone who just wants to get out and do some fishing without a big investment, this seems to be a good choice.
> ...


I like mine very much. It is very stable (enough to paddle around with a 1 year old retriever between my legs) and tracks very well. However this does trade off a bit of speed. My buddies sit in is quite a bit faster than mine, but speed is not my goal in a man powered craft. The back rest is nice, as you can adjust the straps to lean forward or back as you please. I tilt it all the way back and can almost use it as a layout in the marsh if i cover myself in reeds. I never noticed the seat to be uncomfortable, but every time i have used it so far i was wearing multiple layers and neoprene waders. Only thing i do not like is that the dry well is not very dry, and things in there like to slide around to spots you cant easily reach them. I want to glue in a small perimeter in there to keep a few small objects like shotgun shells contained. I will let you know if i do this.


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

ajkulish said:


> I like mine very much. It is very stable (enough to paddle around with a 1 year old retriever between my legs) and tracks very well. However this does trade off a bit of speed. My buddies sit in is quite a bit faster than mine, but speed is not my goal in a man powered craft. The back rest is nice, as you can adjust the straps to lean forward or back as you please. I tilt it all the way back and can almost use it as a layout in the marsh if i cover myself in reeds. I never noticed the seat to be uncomfortable, but every time i have used it so far i was wearing multiple layers and neoprene waders. Only thing i do not like is that the dry well is not very dry, and things in there like to slide around to spots you cant easily reach them. I want to glue in a small perimeter in there to keep a few small objects like shotgun shells contained. I will let you know if i do this.


Thanks for the reply.
Good to hear back from someone who has already used the Tamarack .
Mine are arriving Friday , hopefully there will be some open water somewhere that day to give them a test paddle.
Still a lot of ice up here in the UP.
I’m like you, I’m not worried about speed..... tracking and stability was the most important features I wanted in a kayak and it seems to get good reviews for that.
I passed on to my wife that you brought your dog along lol.
We often bring our terrier mix dog along, he’s about 15 lbs.
I’m looking forward to a sit on top yak since I’m 6 foot.
The closed cockpit yak I have now hasn’t been to bad but does get a bit confining after a few hours on the water.
Nice to be able to modify the deck space with some additional storage. 
Found some good DIY videos on Utube for adding a storage crate/rod holders that I may add.
Also might add a anchor trolley if I get inspired.
Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

zzcop302 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> Good to hear back from someone who has already used the Tamarack .
> Mine are arriving Friday , hopefully there will be some open water somewhere that day to give them a test paddle.
> Still a lot of ice up here in the UP.
> ...


No problem. I am 155 lbs dry and 6 foot, and my dog is 60. On top of that i was wearing waders, my duck coat, had a bag of 15 decoys on the back, and somehow had my shotgun and blind bag all on the yak at the same time. Not sure how i made that work but it did haha. 

The other thing to keep in mind however is that you will get more wet in a sit on top. Make sure to put drip rings on your paddle before even testing it out because your lap will be soaked. But that is totally worth the ability to position your legs however you want.


----------

